# I stepped on him!



## WyethKeth (May 17, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I've been freaking out for the last hour. I was letting Wheatley roam my room for a while since all he does is stare out the window, so I was getting off of my computer chair and heard him squeal! I immediately lifted my foot up and saw Wheatley running away! I didn't completely step on him, but pushed down a little bit. I feel like such a bad owner. 
I should've been way more careful. He was sitting in the corner for a while but began to sing and chirp again while asking for kisses and rubs on his face. I'm not sure if I should take him to the vet yet.

Has anyone had this happen to their birds?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

OMG, no worries I have done more than one stupid mistake with my tiel that it's a miracle I didn't kill him... so stupid what I did that I'm too embarrassed to even post it!!

I try to never let my tiel on the floor anymore. If he goes on the floor I scream and make him fly up off the floor. My tiel has made the habit of jumping onto the floor while I blow dry my hair every morning and, I also, almost stepped on him! Always looking out and watching where I step at all times has become almost second nature now 

... and go figure... as I'm typing this my tiel has again jumped onto the floor to walk over to me. Doesn't the moron know it can fly!!! Lazy bugger! LOL. I give up.


----------



## Mayra (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh I hope he is okay. My tiel has a love for both the floor and feet, which is clearly a terrible combination. She tries to climb onto my sneakers (or socks, or bare feet) even if I'm doing a jump training workout in the living room lol. It's just important to keep track of where they are and to be extra careful when they're out.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't feel like a bad parront, it can easily happen.

If it was me and I wasn't sure if he was ok, I would take him to the vet for a check up (for peace of mind). In saying that I am just super paranoid when it comes to my babies.

How is he doing? Sounds like he got a fright but is going to be ok.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's ok. I stepped on Jaid a few weeks ago and luckily I didn't put full pressure back on my foot, so he was ok. It scares you more than anything though


----------



## toxic00angel (Aug 28, 2014)

My flatmate stood on his budgie and killed him a few months ago  there were many tears that day. I have always owned small animals that like being on the floor. Its just a habit you get into to check where you step every time, especially after something scares you like that. I hope Wheatley will be fine, run your finger over his keel and back gently with a little pressure and you will be able to tell if he is in pain.


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

Oh gosh, that's always a scare. I stepped on my rabbit once and she hissed, bit me, and ran away to behind the couch where she proceeded to thump her foot and let me know that she was _not_ happy with me haha. She wasn't hurt, just freaked out. She definitely got me back. It's really scary when it happens, though. Don't feel like you're a bad pet owner, I think it happens to all of us at some point or other!


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I very nearly sat on Birdie whilst she was under the cover on the settee. She wasn't hurt but it scared her for a while. I'm sure your little bird is just fine.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope Wheatley's doing better. Some tiels love floor-walking & others don't. They're so vulnerable around us and don't seem intimated by the size difference. Sounds like he was just upset when it happened.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I know! my bird goes around the flat like a free range chicken and I never ever put a foot on the floor before looking, but I'm scared that visitors will forget or will be more careless, it's very stressful.

Glad to hear your bird is alright!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*stepped on bird*

I stepped on Meshach's (previous 'tiel) tail once and she "fright molted" her entire tail in a perfect fan on the floor! Thankfully she wasn't hurt, but she sure looked strange without a tail!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Janalee said:


> I stepped on Meshach's (previous 'tiel) tail once and she "fright molted" her entire tail in a perfect fan on the floor! Thankfully she wasn't hurt, but she sure looked strange without a tail!


They fly like a helicopter until the tail grows in - there's no tail to lift up their back half!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

One of my tiels I had as a child didn't have a tail at all... all his tail feathers were always broken off completely. Looked so weird!... but he was a great bird.


----------

